# Late 80's



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Was having a flick through my old collection and found some good tunes from back in days when you didn't die from dropping a tab or two.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

LFO, Stakker Humanoid, now your talking mate :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That King Bee track is f****** brilliant , There was so much good music around at that time , For me personally this is one of the biggest ever






And then when this came out , iirc my pants exploded






EDIT - Now you've got me remembering ....My memory is still good all things being considered


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

That lot really is sheite :lol:

It's almost not music, maybe dropping the bomb used to make it sound good but come on really :doublesho


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

at the tme it was spot on and from that era most of todays club music has descended if you have a listen to todays stuff you will hear lots of old school 








it seems that truly original music needs to com from the past this just one example over the years


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Are these comedians for real?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

candi station, lfo, ooooo yes please!

although could go for some liasons d as well maybe??


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

move on a few years and we have 




as for comedians come on enlighten us with your vast knowledge of music


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it depends what music you were into in the 80s as to how you feel about it, for me it was goth, new wave etc not dance so not my cup of tea


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Naughty by Naughty were in '91 iirc (OOP was big in that year for certain)


----------

